# Any 2137, 2509, 2554 or 3125 army cadets out there?



## Kiltmann (28 Feb 2005)

Any cadets from Sigs, PPCLI, highlanders or my corps (3125) out there? Any former cadets from these corps or CIC officers from those corps post here. Say your name, rank and corps name/number. I hope to see a lot of replies.

Good bye.


----------



## Para0209 (5 Nov 2005)

Just noticed this but i was a 2509 at the end of the 90s.


----------



## gunner56 (27 Nov 2005)

Hi. I was in 2509 from Oct 72 to Mar 74. Capt Ethier was CO


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Nov 2005)

2137 RCACC, 1985-1987


----------



## Soon2binfantry (8 Jan 2006)

I'm in the 2784 ggfg army cadets.


----------



## englishmuffin (10 Jan 2006)

2137 here.


----------

